# Need to decompile a .bin



## beeson76

I am learning embedded programming in C. I have a .bin file that the former programmer programmed for the chip, but I don't think that the program I have for the chip right now is the correct program. Is there any way to decompile the .bin to compare roughly if it is the program I have now. Thanks for any help.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi beeson76,

Welcome to TSG!

Here is a link that might help: How to Unpack a .Bin File.

-- Tom


----------



## IMM

> I am learning *embedded programming* in C. I have a *.bin file* that the former programmer programmed for the *chip*


Such questions are about impossible to answer w/o knowing what chip (instruction set) is being written for, and in what type of environment.
The best that you are likely to be able to do, is get some assembler equivalent of the original and not C code.
If you are familiar enough with programming to read assembly for this chip and if the program is relatively simple then _perhaps_ something useful can be done.


----------



## beeson76

Thanks for the reply. So the only way is probably to disassemble the code using a disassembler. Any thoughts on a good free disassembler.


----------



## mt2002

Plenty of free disassemblers - search Google. Cant help more without knowing what your architecture or "chip" (probably controller) is.


----------

